# Honey brown suger wheat



## redneck5236 (Mar 8, 2020)

Tried a new bread today kind of my own creation added honey and brown sugar to my usual wheat bread recipe ! It was outstanding ! Almost don't need anything on it ! It was one to add to the recipe book !


----------



## flagriller (Mar 9, 2020)

Looks great, can you share the recipe?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Mar 9, 2020)

Very nice looking loaves.


----------



## redneck5236 (Mar 10, 2020)

flagriller said:


> Looks great, can you share the recipe?


2 table spoons yeast
3 table spoons sugar
3 table spoons honey 
1 table spoon kosher salt
2 table spoons olive oil
3 table spoons brown sugar
3 cups white flour
3 cups of wheat flour
2 and a 1/4 cups warm water
Mix yeast and both sugars with warm water add olive oil ! Mix salt with flower mix everything in mixer !
Let rise one hour ! Split into 3 loaves raise again for 1 hour ! Bake at 375 12 to 15 min


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 12, 2020)

Your bread looks and sounds delicious.  I'm going to try this real soon.  All we eat here is whole wheat bread.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 24, 2020)

I baked a loaf of this bread yesterday.  Only made 1 loaf as I've been real disappointed in the last few whole wheat bread recipes I've tried and didn't want 3 more loaves of "less than great" bread sitting around and drying out for bird feed.
Well,  It was fantastic.  Absolutely the BEST whole wheat bread I've ever made or eaten!!!!
I sliced up some for supper last night and it was a huge hit.  Miss Linda loved it.  She gave some to our 2 year old grandson and he simply ignored the rest of the food on his plate until he'd eaten the bread and butter.
I followed your recipe exactly (had to sub sea salt for the kosher as I was out of kosher).  The only change I'll be making is to extend the bake time by a couple more mins--probably just a slight variation in actual oven temps.
This recipe, after only 1 slice of the fresh bread, is now my Go-To for home made bread.
Thank you VERY much for sharing.
Big POINT!!!!
Gary


----------



## redneck5236 (Apr 27, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> I baked a loaf of this bread yesterday.  Only made 1 loaf as I've been real disappointed in the last few whole wheat bread recipes I've tried and didn't want 3 more loaves of "less than great" bread sitting around and drying out for bird feed.
> Well,  It was fantastic.  Absolutely the BEST whole wheat bread I've ever made or eaten!!!!
> I sliced up some for supper last night and it was a huge hit.  Miss Linda loved it.  She gave some to our 2 year old grandson and he simply ignored the rest of the food on his plate until he'd eaten the bread and butter.
> I followed your recipe exactly (had to sub sea salt for the kosher as I was out of kosher).  The only change I'll be making is to extend the bake time by a couple more mins--probably just a slight variation in actual oven temps.
> ...


Your very welcome ! I have been baking bread as a hobby since retiring a few years ago ! This recipe us pretty much all mine after altering and tweaking for a few years ! I think I got down ! Glad you liked it !


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 12, 2020)

Well it took 3 more attemps before I got the bake time figured out.  Slowly kept increasing the time with each loaf (was only making 1 loaf at a time).  Yesterday |I baked a 3 loaf batch for 20 minutes and they came out perfect.  Unfortunately, we eat about 1 loaf per day, so every 3 days I'll be baking bread.  That I can live with 'cause the bread is so damn good.
Gary


----------



## redneck5236 (May 12, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well it took 3 more attemps before I got the bake time figured out.  Slowly kept increasing the time with each loaf (was only making 1 loaf at a time).  Yesterday |I baked a 3 loaf batch for 20 minutes and they came out perfect.  Unfortunately, we eat about 1 loaf per day, so every 3 days I'll be baking bread.  That I can live with 'cause the bread is so damn good.
> Gary


Glad you enjoy it !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 16, 2020)

Well  

 redneck5236
  I don't know whether to thank you or curse you for putting me onto this bread recipe.  We eat a loaf of it a day, just for breakfast and supper, so that's a lot of baking for me.
We've had our 2 year old grandson staying with us for the last 3 1/2 months and every evening at supper time, he'd ask for his piece of buttered bread, which he would just gobble down.  Miss Linda took him back home a few days ago, and at supper, as usual he asked for bread.  His Mom, who eats only store bought white bread, gave him some of her bread.  He took one bite, turned up his nose, and set it beside his plate--never to be touched again.  
So what happens now, you ask??  Yep, now I get to bake even more bread to send down to the little guy in Calgary.    
Gary


----------



## redneck5236 (Aug 17, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well
> 
> redneck5236
> I don't know whether to thank you or curse you for putting me onto this bread recipe.  We eat a loaf of it a day, just for breakfast and supper, so that's a lot of baking for me.
> ...


Glad you like it !


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 18, 2020)

Gary, that's a GREAT story!


----------

